# I gave the tooth fairy and gold tooth,she left this.....



## Anonymous (May 5, 2011)

You gotta love the tooth fairy!
Seriously this is about half of what I got today,I just got tired of taking pics,as you can tell by the last pic.....I got tired of spreading out the boards,so I just started stacking them.


----------



## Anonymous (May 5, 2011)

And this.


----------



## glondor (May 5, 2011)

WOW ! Nice score! I would like to find that everyday!. I did ok as well today. 50 complete P C's for free. You will be busy cooking that stuff up and I will be busy breaking computers down. Cheers!

I may have got a line on a lot of telecom gear as well today. Free. Keepin my fingers crossed.


----------



## Militoy (May 6, 2011)

Real pretty stuff. You could always send it this way if you run out of acid, or get bored with the process. We would even be glad to pay for shipping!


----------

